# 70G Cube For Rbp's Hmmm?



## MoJoePin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey all,

I am new to the forum but am not new to keeping RBP's. I used to have about 4-5 in a 55g standard tank some years ago, had them for over a year. Beautiful fish and I was completely aware of their nature as being skiddish predators (in the home aquarium) vs blood thirsty killers







.

I have sinced moved on to a 70g cube reef tank but I miss my RBP's. My current tank dimensions are 30x30x18 so it is a shallow cube. So, although I gain depth, I lose width coming from a 55g to a cube. I'm wondering if anyone thinks I could keep maybe 3 RBP's happy in my cube for a while? I would provide low-lighting and have lots of driftwood/plants. Also, is an overflow/sump filtration beneficial to the tank like it is to a SW, its been a long time since I've done FW.

Thanks for any help/advice!

Here are some pics of the current tank and some of my old 55g RBP tank:


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

i think 3 in a 70g cube would be fine, i have 4 in a 70g long. i don't see any problem with it!


----------

